# Halloween costume?



## Horselover503 (Oct 28, 2013)

This year for Halloween my local stables is holding a Halloween gymkhana. You can dress you and your horse up for the event. My favourite horse at the stables (Roly) is the one I'm going to be riding. I'm going to dress up as either an angel or devil and Roly is going to dress up as either as well. (If I'm an angel Roly is a devil, if I'm a devil Roly is an angel.) Roly is black by the way and fine with anything that you do to him. The costume can't be too big, because I still need to be able to ride Roly, it only has to be something small. But I have no idea how I'm going to dress Roly up. Any ideas of what to use and how to attach it to his tack?


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

You could attach some horns or a halo to his browband maybe using ties? You could attach wings to your stirrups or the sides of your saddle as well


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

And a devils tail attached with a wrap or a tie?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

You should go as the headless horseman , especially as you have a black horse (one of my fave characters )


----------

